# Front License Plates for ED



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

A question with the European license plates, would it be illegal to not have them mounted in the front? Reason being is that I don't want holes to be drilled into the bumper. Is it possible to not drill, not mount the front plates when delivered, or we have no choice but to get it mounted before the delivery?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

No choice.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

They will be mounted on top of a US plate holder which if you remove there will be holes


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

Arrgh..no way around it? When i got my 5 series, I told the dealer I didn't want my front license mounted, I signed a release waiver and it was delivered without a front license, meaning no holes. Can't negotiate something like that huh?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stormace said:


> Arrgh..no way around it? When i got my 5 series, I told the dealer I didn't want my front license mounted, I signed a release waiver and it was delivered without a front license, meaning no holes. Can't negotiate something like that huh?


 again, no choice.


----------



## DavidNY (Feb 18, 2006)

stormace said:


> Arrgh..no way around it? When i got my 5 series, I told the dealer I didn't want my front license mounted, I signed a release waiver and it was delivered without a front license, meaning no holes. Can't negotiate something like that huh?


The first two answers to your post weren't clear enough for you?:dunno:


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

lol, i'm in the state of denial.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

stormace said:


> Arrgh..no way around it? When i got my 5 series, I told the dealer I didn't want my front license mounted, I signed a release waiver and it was delivered without a front license, meaning no holes. Can't negotiate something like that huh?


Was that a US delivery car?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stormace said:


> lol, i'm in the state of denial.


The irony is, my most recent (August 2006) car ended up without holes because the bumper was replaced at the VDC due to some damage from road debris. Of course, New York State requires a front plate so this did me little good.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Maybe we should all point him to the local Munich police station and he can try to convince them.  

Kind of liking asking the German railway to hold the train for extra minute because you're running late. :angel:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Calif65GM said:


> Maybe we should all point him to the local Munich police station and he can try to convince them.
> 
> Kind of liking asking the German railway to hold the train for extra minute because you're running late. :angel:


I nominate this for post of the week! :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysgo (Feb 2, 2006)

Jspira said:


> The irony is, my most recent (August 2006) car ended up without holes because the bumper was replaced at the VDC due to some damage from road debris. Of course, New York State requires a front plate so this did me little good.


How bad was the damage on the bumper? Was the damage done while driving in Europe or during the transit? Is the road debris covered by insurance during the ED?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

alwaysgo said:


> How bad was the damage on the bumper? Was the damage done while driving in Europe or during the transit? Is the road debris covered by insurance during the ED?


The damage was not terrible but very noticeable. We were hit by a flying piece of tire on the A1 Autobahn.

It scuffed up the front bumper enough that they replaced it (originally they told me they were repainting but...) and knocked out the front right fog lamp.

Any damage is covered by the insurance.


----------



## z356 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Early Front Plate Removal*

On the last morning of my ED in 2004 I thought I would save a little time at Harms by unscrewing the front plates early and packing them in my luggage, as we would have gone directly to the airport after dropping off the car. On the way to Harms I stopped to get some gas on the Autobahn and was 'intercepted' by a German police car. They had noticed the missing front plate and proceeded to inspect my papers for a full 15 minutes before allowing me to continue. They made me take the front plates from my luggage and place them in the dash, so at least other police would know I had them. So, I don't think there is any possibility you will convince BMW not to drill your front bumbers. You will need to have those front plates visible at all times, up to the time you drop off your car at Harms. So you are forewarned. Z356


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

Still in denial over this.... I wish they can have some sort of an alternative way to install plates for US bound cars without drilling any holes..... It sucks especially in my case as the car will be on German road only from Delivery Center to drop off center......


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

See http://www.bumperplugs.com/ all colors available.


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Try www.bumperplugs.com they have the answer and other cool stuff.


----------



## DrRT (Sep 27, 2006)

This does suck some big butthole. But here is an idea.

I think it would be cool to LEAVE the euro licence in the front while driving in the USA. Is this permitted? The back license would be the real one of course.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

DrRT said:


> This does suck some big butthole. But here is an idea.
> 
> I think it would be cool to LEAVE the euro licence in the front while driving in the USA. Is this permitted? The back license would be the real one of course.


Yup or leave both on as I do:


----------



## DrRT (Sep 27, 2006)

Well very funny seeing as that is an euro car...


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

lilskel said:


> Yup or leave both on as I do:


Thats what I am planning on for the 1st 60 days they are leagal in WA state...... Still It will suck to have bumper plugs! But the seem to be the best solution! BTW, some other sites have the bumper plugs much cheaper than ......plugs.com


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

DrRT said:


> I think it would be cool to LEAVE the euro licence in the front while driving in the USA. Is this permitted? The back license would be the real one of course.


You should be ok if your state doesn't require a front plate.

In CA, a front plate is required, but I haven't gotten a fix-it-ticket yet. (knock on wood)
I've had my ED plate on the front for almost 9-mths now.

In fact last week, I ordered personalized plates to match my ED plate #.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

DrRT said:


> Well very funny seeing as that is an euro car...


hate to break this to you, but most BMWs are european


----------



## DrRT (Sep 27, 2006)

Hate to break this to you, but I was asking about a noneuropean license.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

DrRT said:


> I think it would be cool to LEAVE the euro licence in the front while driving in the USA. Is this permitted?





DrRT said:


> Hate to break this to you, but I was asking about a noneuropean license.





lilskel said:


> *Yup or leave both on as I do*


What part of the answer did you not understand? Maybe you should get your drivers license before you worry about where to put your license plate.

Front license plate laws vary state to state, or you can break the law as I do and leave both euro plates on front and back


----------



## radgator1 (Jul 10, 2006)

stormace said:


> A question with the European license plates, would it be illegal to not have them mounted in the front? Reason being is that I don't want holes to be drilled into the bumper. Is it possible to not drill, not mount the front plates when delivered, or we have no choice but to get it mounted before the delivery?


Don't take any offense. Some of these issues have been discussed so many times that a few of the regulars like to have a little fun when the same issues come up over and over. You know, kind of like "what part of 'there are going to be friggin holes in your bumper, period' didn't you understand?" but unfortunately there is no way around it.

What they didn't mention is there are plugs you can buy that can be color matched and offer a pretty resonable impersonation of a holeless bumper:thumbup:


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Incase anybody was wondering, it _is definately cooler_ to have a [genuine] Euro plate on the front of the car than just a bare bumper


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

radgator1 said:


> Don't take any offense. Some of these issues have been discussed so many times that a few of the regulars like to have a little fun when the same issues come up over and over. You know, kind of like "what part of 'there are going to be friggin holes in your bumper, period' didn't you understand?" but unfortunately there is no way around it.
> 
> What they didn't mention is there are plugs you can buy that can be color matched and offer a pretty resonable impersonation of a holeless bumper:thumbup:


I know folks are just having a little fun.


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

Calif65GM said:


> You should be ok if your state doesn't require a front plate.
> 
> In CA, a front plate is required, but I haven't gotten a fix-it-ticket yet. (knock on wood)
> I've had my ED plate on the front for almost 9-mths now.
> ...


That's what we did - got a matching CA rear plate. We have been stopped once on a trip to Vegas. Near Bakersfield - trooper pulled us over and said we would have to remove the plate right away. So as we were removing it, we commented on how the locals said it was ok since we had the same number as the back. He looked suprised, went to the back to check. When he came back he said never mind, got in the cruiser and left.

-Harry


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I actually spotted a US arm forces plate (similar to ED plate with NATO symbol and words USA at the bottom) in MD few weeks ago. This guy had them on both side of the bumpers. May be that is another loophole??


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

lilskel said:


> Yup or leave both on as I do:












lilskel, your new X3 looks great, congrats!

I "got away" with running both ED plates front and rear for about 3 months.
Even drove from NC to ME and back (official plate in trunk).

I work near a local state trooper office and ate lunch at a diner one day parking between several of their cars. When I came out two were looking at my car and asked if I got it in Germany, how I liked it, wanted to look inside, ect. Never said a peep about the plates or cared to see any paperwork - just admiring the car.

THEN, one day a local city policeman pulls me over about 4 mi from my home and reads me the riot act about not having my state plate on the rear. My lousy excuse was that I did not have the bracket to mount the US sized plate. His words were "I don't care if you have to duct tape it to your bumper, but this car is not moving until I can see your real license plate."

Duct Tape, right 

Oh well, IMHO our plates really detract from the beauty of the cars - I like the euro-shaped plates better. I now only run the front one.


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Jspira said:


> The damage was not terrible but very noticeable. We were hit by a flying piece of tire on the A1 Autobahn.
> 
> It scuffed up the front bumper enough that they replaced it (originally they told me they were repainting but...) and knocked out the front right fog lamp.
> 
> Any damage is covered by the insurance.


Does that include tire and wheel damage as well? My wife scuffed a couple of rims on a curb and damaged the run-flat badly enough to have to replace it. We are still on our ED trip and have not yet turned the car into BMW.


----------



## Gute Reisen (Oct 6, 2006)

lilskel said:


> They will be mounted on top of a US plate holder which if you remove there will be holes


Florida requires no front license plate (or as it's called around these parts, a "tag"). Can't the ED plate be mounted as it normally would be for European use? I'd like to keep it on the car in the U.S. in front as a souvenir, but, frankly, the European plate looks retarded mounted on a U.S. holder. Can't it be requested to delete the front U.S. holder?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Gute Reisen said:


> Florida requires no front license plate (or as it's called around these parts, a "tag"). Can't the ED plate be mounted as it normally would be for European use? I'd like to keep it on the car in the U.S. in front as a souvenir, but, frankly, the European plate looks retarded mounted on a U.S. holder. Can't it be requested to delete the front U.S. holder?


The ED plate does not meet Euro plate specs, it is smaller. IIRC somebody was able to find a plate holder sized for ED plates. You should be able to find that post by doing a search.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm in Florida also and I removed the US plate holder as it looks retarded and over time will bend the ends of the ED plate. I put the ED tag right on the bumper. I did buy some 3M foam tape that you will probably find stuck onto your rear plate..I put that under the front one although it didn't really do anything. 

I think the plate looks better mounted to the bumer than with a plate holder, and you won't find one sized for ED plates anyway. For rear plates I would like a plate holder but again you wont find one. Still running with ED front and rear here in Florida for 2 months now


----------



## Gute Reisen (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's a link to an interesting explanation of German license plates. The plates for ED are stamped to show the expiration date of your insurance. It's a date stamp of your trip. The ED plates have red on the right, regular EU plates have blue on the left. Didn't realize that as you drive, you are tagged as a tourist.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_car_number_plates


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

mullman said:


> lilskel, your new X3 looks great, congrats!
> 
> I "got away" with running both ED plates front and rear for about 3 months.
> Even drove from NC to ME and back (official plate in trunk).
> ...


Wow, you got away pretty nice.... My girlfriend's MINI Cooper S had a GB plate up front that said "MINI KB" KB is her initials..... She got pulled over in Seattle and here is the conversation between her and the officer:

Officer: Good morning mam, I would like to see your registration?
GF: Here you go.
Officer: Mam, is this car registered in Great britain?
GF: No why?
Officer: You are displaying a british license plate w/ no regitsration for it?
GF: it is just a vanity plate.
Officer: it is illegal in WA state to blah, blah, blah......and I can write you ticket for impersonating and displaying a plate that you are not registered to as well as not having a proper WA State front plate......

She got a ticket for $150 and the only thing he wrote was not displaying a proper plate...(thank god)...Now she had a proper rear plate guys..... So, I am sure she would of been in tons of trouble if she had a plate that she was not registered for in the back as well.....

These plates that our cars come with have expiration dates on them and can not be used as a legal plate in the US. However, our car do come with proper registration and these plates are real.... I am planning on keeping both the front and the rear german plate for 1st 45 days of registiring the car in WA. I will have a paper WA plate on my rear window (that is what we do in here) and German plates until my metal WA plates arrive (usuallty takes 30-45 days)..... Once the car is registred in the states.....you gotta put your rear US plate on (at least)


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

> I'm in Florida also and I removed the US plate holder as it looks retarded and over time will bend the ends of the ED plate. I put the ED tag right on the bumper. I did buy some 3M foam tape that you will probably find stuck onto your rear plate..I put that under the front one although it didn't really do anything.
> 
> I think the plate looks better mounted to the bumer than with a plate holder, and you won't find one sized for ED plates anyway. For rear plates I would like a plate holder but again you wont find one. Still running with ED front and rear here in Florida for 2 months now


I have the ED front plate on the car with no holder and it looks great. I bent the plate slightly to conform with the front bumper. I get compliments on how it looks all the time. Rear plate is standard fare as I complied with the PA law. No holder....PA plate flush against the vehicle and I think it looks very clean.


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

I had many sleepless nights thinking about this topic. I actually bought bumper plugs and then decided against them. I then decided I wanted the ED plate on the front and found out there is no holder Make a long story short....went in the garage one night and screwed the plate right to bumper and problem solved:rofl:


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

jorwig said:


> Make a long story short....went in the garage one night and screwed the plate right to bumper and problem solved:rofl:


lol same here...just walked out into the street with my drill and some self drilling screws and put two more holes in the bumper..the plate covered all 6 holes nicely


----------

